# Vaff...



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Ero davanti al commercialista stamattina, con aria crotala a manetta e gli facevo domande a cui lui rispondeva a cazzo.
Ma ti sei rincoglionito tutto d'un colpo?Avrei voluto strozzarlo. Mi sembrava un cretino.
Stavo davvero per esplodere in un mostrizzamento da permanente quando mi ha squillato il cellulare.Il gine.
Il gine?MINKIA!!!! Il pap test!Noooooooooooooooo, mi ero dimenticata il controllo trimestrale di stamattina. Porca merda!-Gine me me sono completamente dimenticata.-
-E lo so, e non va bene.-
Sono esplosa. Non urlando no. Io esplodo fredda. Sarcastica.-Mollami subito con la predica e falla a chi se la merita. Non ho mai saltato un controllo e sono sempre li da te, quindi evita. Non riesco oggi facciamo prossima settimana?-
-D'accordo, fai così. Non venire all'oncologico vieni da me in studio e te lo faccio lì, magari alle 8 del mattino.-
-Ecco si bravo. Facciamo così.-
Cioè. Mi sono dimenticata la visita trimestrale. Ma si può? Non cade il mondo certo, ma. Non va bene. 
Poi, come volevasi dimostrare con il commercialista non ho risolto un cazzo. Ci aggiorniamo ad oggi. Ma. Quello che più mi disturba in assoluto. Da ieri. E prosegue. E che l'avvocato mi ha chiesto di mettere giù una anamnesi di vita da presentare come denuncia.
E vuol dire scavare nella merda più totale. 
Di nuovo. Mettere nero su bianco.
Che schifo totale.
Ho il programma di scrittura aperto e fisso la pagina bianca come un autistica. La mia mente si sta rifiutando di collaborare.
Mi sta facendo vedere il film delle cose salienti ma le dita non scrivono.
Non trovo la forma. Mi sento sgrammaticata. Un analfabeta ecco.
Ma devo farlo. Devo.
Oggi vedo tutto nero.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

:kiss: dai che ce la fai


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

:kiss:

:abbraccio:


----------

